# 48" mower deck 1963 -1973



## Hubman (Oct 2, 2010)

Started to take apart my 48" mower deck for painting off my 123 that has been in family since 1967 . Parts most have been missing a long time only a dirt outline shadow where once on deck ( or maybe not ). Mows grass well without them . Maybe taken off during service and never put back on . Was wondering if these parts are important at all .
They are Front Baffle assembly left and right PN/ 487781-R1 and PN / 482076-R1
Does anyone have a deck similar to mine with the front baffles , I would love to see a picture if possible and some dimensions would be awesome . I think they are just some flat steel plates that just protect the leading edge of mower deck. Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Hubman. Unsure on the question, but we have many cadet fans here, who might be able to help you out. Speaking for myself now, I'd love to see some photos of it if you had any!


----------

